# I'm a 25 year old who never finished high school.



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a 25 year old who never finished high school.

When I went to high school my mom would yell at me all day call me worthless. Even hit me when she felt like it. I think she's bipolar but she's never been diagnosed. Whenever I had an exam she would throw me out of the house the night before at 5 am, that's when she would go off on her insane mood swings. My dad was never around, dont think he even cared, he was off working in a foreign country, chasing dollar signs. The end result of all of this was, I grew up very sad--suicidal and I never passed high school.

I'm 25 years old now and I recently decided I should take control of my life and finish the classes I couldn't. In essence pass high school. 
My mom assured me that she would tutor me, and I believed her. But whenever I sit down and do math with her she yells at me at the top of her lungs, she calls me dumb. And when I ask her to keep her voice down she YELLS. YOU DON'T WANT TO LEARN, YOU'LL NEVER LEARN. YOU'LL ALWAYS BE A NOBODY! I'M NOT TEACHING YOU!
I know in a few days she'll call and pretend she cares about me. But *I see now she doesn't*. *She doesn't want me to succeed in life.* She wants me to fail so she has someone to bully.

We don't have tutors here. Plus I can't afford it. I've looked online but there are none. I don't know what to do. I'm crying as I write this. Nobody is on my side, nobody cares.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Youtube will defnitely have everything you need to know to pass highschool.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Khan Academy is a really helpful site, I used it on some topics I found to be difficult in hs. There is a wealth of information there but it's all presented in a way that's understandable and easy to follow.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

You'll be okay I have a brother and he 24 and he never finished high school. And you know it's never to late why don't you study for a ged i think they have some practice online


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

nexus321 said:


> I'm a 25 year old who never finished high school.
> 
> When I went to high school my mom would yell at me all day call me worthless. Even hit me when she felt like it. I think she's bipolar but she's never been diagnosed. Whenever I had an exam she would throw me out of the house the night before at 5 am, that's when she would go off on her insane mood swings. My dad was never around, dont think he even cared, he was off working in a foreign country, chasing dollar signs. The end result of all of this was, I grew up very sad--suicidal and I never passed high school.
> 
> ...


My mom was like that also, i can relate. She would scream at me all throughout my life, and i'm sure its what caused my anxiety. I'm still scarred to this day, it's its own special kind of PTSD, and i'm still awkward around my mom even now.

I'd like to chat with ya on here sometime when you have free time. You have to be strong and chase your dreams, think of your pain as a calling from God. What you got going there can push you to extraordinary heights if you just simply make the choice.

Prove your mom wrong.


----------



## chosen11 (Sep 15, 2015)

kuhan1923 said:


> My mom was like that also, i can relate. She would scream at me all throughout my life, and i'm sure its what caused my anxiety. I'm still scarred to this day, it's its own special kind of PTSD, and i'm still awkward around my mom even now.
> 
> I'd like to chat with ya on here sometime when you have free time. You have to be strong and chase your dreams, think of your pain as a calling from God. What you got going there can push you to extraordinary heights if you just simply make the choice.
> 
> Prove your mom wrong.


Really? I feel very lucky now, I can't believe some parents are like this.

OP - I've got a great website for you if you need help with math. It's a UK website called 'examsolutions' . net (not allowed to post links sorry).


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

Primavera online high school 

That's what my brother is doing right now because he only has a few credits he needs. 

I did it too but unfortunately I was too ignorant and failed it. 

Luckily I went back to school to get my diploma!

Now I'm sitting in my room because I can't find a job and been unemployed forever!!!!! Hahahaha!!! 
Ain't that some ****! Have a good day now!


----------



## Contraries (May 21, 2015)

Beat the **** out of her, then she'll help.


----------



## wandering91 (Sep 20, 2015)

i'm 24 and getting my GED. try looking for adult education centers in your area, they are usually part of a college/tech school and free.
they help you prepare for a the test and placement for college if want to continue your education. since iv'e started to try and better myself and my life, i have found that you cant rely on other people. only yourself. i'm not that smart and i'm slow at learning and understanding; but i'm making progress slowly and surely. just believe in yourself. i have faith in you. take things a step at a time, it wont happen over night.


----------



## WhiteSheep (Jun 20, 2015)

I have no doubt you got the ability to get your GED. It must be brutal with a Mom who undermines you like that. It might help to know, that according to a shrink I used to see, that when we grow up, we leave behind our mothers and replace her with a girlfriend or wife. I'd say your mother isn't your future, some other, much better woman, is.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Someone who loved you would want you to succeed, not drag the rug out from under your feet and tell you that you're dumb and not trying to learn. I would suggest checking out state funded facilities that can help you get your GED or your high school diploma. You're much better off getting help from a professional who works in one of these facilities than getting help from your Mom.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Dude that's horrible.
How can a mother act like that towards the person she gave birth to?
That's so damn messed up.


----------

